# كيف يُرسلهم إلى العالم أجمع والله لم يُرسله هو نفسه إلا إلى خراف بنى إسرائيل الضالة؟



## donga (11 نوفمبر 2009)

§    يقول مرقس إن يسوع أمر تلاميذه قائلاً: (15وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «*اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا*. 16مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.) مرقس 16: 15-16
فكيف يُرسلهم إلى العالم أجمع والله لم يُرسله هو نفسه إلا إلى خراف بنى إسرائيل الضالة؟
ألم تقل الكتب: (5فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 6وَأَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ أَرْضَ يَهُوذَا لَسْتِ الصُّغْرَى بَيْنَ رُؤَسَاءِ يَهُوذَا لأَنْ مِنْكِ *يَخْرُجُ مُدَبِّرٌ يَرْعَى شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ*».) متى 2: 5-6؟
ألم يقل الملك قبل ولادته أن أمه ستلد: (ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ *يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ*».) متى 1: 21؟
وعندما أرسل التلاميذ حدَّدَ لهم مهمتهم بالضبط ، فقد كانت مهمتهم أن يُعلموا بنى إسرائيل فقط باقتراب ملكوت السماوات، فقال لهم: («*إِلَى طَرِيقِ أُمَمٍ لاَ تَمْضُوا وَإِلَى مَدِينَةٍ لِلسَّامِرِيِّينَ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا*. 6*بَلِ اذْهَبُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ*. 7وَفِيمَا أَنْتُمْ ذَاهِبُونَ اكْرِزُوا قَائِلِينَ: *إِنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ*) متى 10: 5-7
وقال بإيجاز: («*لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ*») متى 15: 24
فهل صدق يسوع وملاك الرب فى كل هذه التصريحات وكذب متى؟ أم صدق متى وكذب الرب وملاكه؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

1 إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. 
12 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 
13 اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ.


***********

9 شِدَّةٌ وَضِيقٌ عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسِ إِنْسَانٍ يَفْعَلُ الشَّرَّ الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ الْيُونَانِيِّ. 
10 وَمَجْدٌ وَكَرَامَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الصَّلاَحَ الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ الْيُونَانِيِّ. 
11 لأَنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللهِ مُحَابَاةٌ. 
12 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ فَبِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ يَهْلِكُ وَكُلُّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَبِالنَّامُوسِ يُدَانُ. 
13 لأَنْ لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ. 
14 لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَهَؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ 
15 الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوباً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ شَاهِداً أَيْضاً ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً 
16 فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَدِينُ اللهُ سَرَائِرَ النَّاسِ حَسَبَ إِنْجِيلِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 
17 هُوَذَا أَنْتَ تُسَمَّى يَهُودِيّاً وَتَتَّكِلُ عَلَى النَّامُوسِ وَتَفْتَخِرُ بِاللَّهِ 
18 وَتَعْرِفُ مَشِيئَتَهُ وَتُمَيِّزُ الأُمُورَ الْمُتَخَالِفَةَ مُتَعَلِّماً مِنَ النَّامُوسِ. 
19 وَتَثِقُ أَنَّكَ قَائِدٌ لِلْعُمْيَانِ وَنُورٌ لِلَّذِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ 
20 وَمُهَذِّبٌ لِلأَغْبِيَاءِ وَمُعَلِّمٌ لِلأَطْفَالِ وَلَكَ صُورَةُ الْعِلْمِ وَالْحَقِّ فِي النَّامُوسِ. 
21 فَأَنْتَ إِذاً الَّذِي تُعَلِّمُ غَيْرَكَ أَلَسْتَ تُعَلِّمُ نَفْسَكَ؟ الَّذِي تَكْرِزُ أَنْ لاَ يُسْرَقَ أَتَسْرِقُ؟ 
22 الَّذِي تَقُولُ أَنْ لاَ يُزْنَى أَتَزْنِي؟ الَّذِي تَسْتَكْرِهُ الأَوْثَانَ أَتَسْرِقُ الْهَيَاكِلَ؟ 
23 الَّذِي تَفْتَخِرُ بِالنَّامُوسِ أَبِتَعَدِّي النَّامُوسِ تُهِينُ اللهَ؟ 
24 لأَنَّ اسْمَ اللهِ يُجَدَّفُ عَلَيْهِ بِسَبَبِكُمْ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ. 
25 فَإِنَّ الْخِتَانَ يَنْفَعُ إِنْ عَمِلْتَ بِالنَّامُوسِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتَ مُتَعَدِّياً النَّامُوسَ فَقَدْ صَارَ خِتَانُكَ غُرْلَةً! 
26 إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ الأَغْرَلُ يَحْفَظُ أَحْكَامَ النَّامُوسِ أَفَمَا تُحْسَبُ غُرْلَتُهُ خِتَاناً؟ 
27 وَتَكُونُ الْغُرْلَةُ الَّتِي مِنَ الطَّبِيعَةِ وَهِيَ تُكَمِّلُ النَّامُوسَ تَدِينُكَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالْخِتَانِ تَتَعَدَّى النَّامُوسَ؟ 
28 لأَنَّ الْيَهُودِيَّ فِي الظَّاهِرِ لَيْسَ هُوَ يَهُودِيّاً وَلاَ الْخِتَانُ الَّذِي فِي الظَّاهِرِ فِي اللَّحْمِ خِتَاناً 
29 بَلِ الْيَهُودِيُّ فِي الْخَفَاءِ هُوَ الْيَهُودِيُّ وَخِتَانُ الْقَلْبِ بِالرُّوحِ لاَ بِالْكِتَابِ هُوَ الْخِتَانُ الَّذِي مَدْحُهُ لَيْسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ.


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> وعندما أرسل التلاميذ حدَّدَ لهم مهمتهم بالضبط ، فقد كانت مهمتهم أن يُعلموا بنى إسرائيل فقط باقتراب ملكوت السماوات، فقال لهم: («*إِلَى طَرِيقِ أُمَمٍ لاَ تَمْضُوا وَإِلَى مَدِينَةٍ لِلسَّامِرِيِّينَ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا*. 6*بَلِ اذْهَبُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ*. 7وَفِيمَا أَنْتُمْ ذَاهِبُونَ اكْرِزُوا قَائِلِينَ: *إِنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ*) متى 10: 5-7


 

هناك ارساليتان واحدة لليهود - ليحقق نبؤات الرفض للمسيح يفتح باب الخلاص للامم- والاخرى لليهود والامم ، لماذا اقتصر كلامك على الارسالية الاولى ?


----------



## donga (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم نيو مان
انا اريدك ان تتحدث فيما عرضته انا 
ما هو ردك علي كلامي فالايات تشير الي ان يسوع قد جاء لقومه فقط («*لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ*») 
وعندما أرسل التلاميذ حدَّدَ لهم مهمتهم بالضبط ، فقد كانت مهمتهم أن يُعلموا بنى إسرائيل فقط باقتراب ملكوت السماوات، فقال لهم: («*إِلَى طَرِيقِ أُمَمٍ لاَ تَمْضُوا وَإِلَى مَدِينَةٍ لِلسَّامِرِيِّينَ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا*. 6*بَلِ اذْهَبُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ*. 7وَفِيمَا أَنْتُمْ ذَاهِبُونَ اكْرِزُوا قَائِلِينَ: *إِنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ*) متى 10: 5-7


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

هناك ارساليتان واحدة لليهود - ليحقق نبؤات الرفض للمسيح يفتح باب الخلاص للامم- والاخرى لليهود والامم ، لماذا اقتصر كلامك على الارسالية الاولى ?


----------



## donga (11 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> هناك ارساليتان واحدة لليهود - ليحقق نبؤات الرفض للمسيح يفتح باب الخلاص للامم- والاخرى لليهود والامم ، لماذا اقتصر كلامك على الارسالية الاولى ?


 عندما يقول ( لم أرسل الا الي ) فهذا يقتصر فقط علي فئه معينه فقط هي التي أرسل اليها
ولكن لو قال ( قد ارسلت الي .... ) لكان ذلك غير مقتصر علي فئه معينه
هذا هو قصدي
وأيضا كيف يكون الرب قد ارسل لجزء وتلاميذه يعلمون الكل الا يوجد انتقاص في ذلك من شأن الرب
ولك جزيل الشكر علي سعة صدرك وعلي حوارك الهادئ 

أما بالنسبة للارسالية الثانيه فلو تكرمت وعرضتها فهذا كرم منك


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> عندما يقول ( لم أرسل الا الي ) فهذا يقتصر فقط علي فئه معينه فقط هي التي أرسل اليها
> ولكن لو قال ( قد ارسلت الي .... ) لكان ذلك غير مقتصر علي فئه معينه
> هذا هو قصدي
> 
> وأيضا كيف يكون الرب قد ارسل لجزء وتلاميذه يعلمون الكل الا يوجد انتقاص في ذلك من شأن الرب


 
الكلام عن مرحلة معينة لاثبات تحقيق النبؤة برفض اليهود، بعدها بدأت مرحلة اخرى للامم

وَتَرَكَ النَّاصِرَةَ وَأَتَى فَسَكَنَ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ فِي تُخُومِ زَبُولُونَ وَنَفْتَالِيمَ 
14 لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: 
15 «أَرْضُ زَبُولُونَ وَأَرْضُ نَفْتَالِيمَ طَرِيقُ الْبَحْرِ عَبْرُ الأُرْدُنِّ* جَلِيلُ الأُمَمِ*- 
16 الشَّعْبُ الْجَالِسُ فِي ظُلْمَةٍ أَبْصَرَ نُوراً عَظِيماً وَالْجَالِسُونَ فِي كُورَةِ الْمَوْتِ وَظِلاَلِهِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ».



> ولك جزيل الشكر علي سعة صدرك وعلي حوارك الهادئ
> 
> أما بالنسبة للارسالية الثانيه فلو تكرمت وعرضتها فهذا كرم منك


 

الارسالية الاولى


الارسالية الثانية


----------



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



donga قال:


> وأيضا كيف يكون الرب قد ارسل لجزء وتلاميذه يعلمون الكل الا يوجد انتقاص في ذلك من شأن الرب


*ما معني هذا *
*ألمجرد أن تلاميذه كرزوا للأمم نقول وقع أنتقاص علي رب المجد !*

*كما وضح الحبيب نيو مان*
*الأرسالية الأولي كان لليهود فقط بما أنه قد كان الشعب المختار وكان الخلاص منهم *
*كما قيل .... الأخلاص من عند اليهود*
*ولهذا كانت الأرساليه الأولي *
*بداخل بلاد اليهودية تحت أرشاد الرب لتلاميذه وكانت محدد ............... أرساليه توبة فقط لأقتراب ملكوت السموات وكانت الأرساليه منقوصه بمعني أنها لم تنادي بالخلاص من عبودية الشيطان والفداء الكفاري بالرب يسوع فكانت أرساليه تدريبيه يهودية وفي بلاد اليهود وعن التوبة وأقتراب الخلاص ................ فضعها تحت بند التدريب *

*أما الأرسالية الثانية *
*كانت الكاملة كان الخلاص قد كمل وكان الأنتصار علي الشيطان والذات وكان الخلاص *
*وفوق هذا وذاك كان هناك عون أتي*
*فالأرساليه الثانية أتت بعد صعود الرب يسوع عنهم وبدايتها الفعلية كانت في اليوم العاشر من الصعود بحلول الروح القدس وهذا المعين أي الروح كما كتب كان يذكرهم بكل ما قد قاله رب المجد يسوع وكان يرشدهم ويعطيهم الفم والحكمة *
*يعني منه وبه وإليه*

*أعتقد كده أنت فهمت ...................... يبقي فين الأنتقاص* 

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ 
 لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». 


كيف ترى وتصنف هذه الدوائر 

اورشليم ، اليهودية ، السامرة ، و الى اقصى الارض


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> عندما يقول ( لم أرسل الا الي ) فهذا يقتصر فقط علي فئه معينه فقط هي التي أرسل اليها



*لا يا زميل كلامك غير صحيح ..

عبارة " إلا .." لا تعني كما فهمتها حضرتك انه نفى كل ماعدا رسالته لليهود وانه لن يتعداهم !!

فهي لها معاني مختلفة عديدة وليس فقط الاستثناء ..

اقرأ :

            " 10 - إلا
            3002 - بالكسر والتشديد على أوجه
أحدها الاستثناء متصلا نحو فشربوا منه إلا قليلا ما فعلوه إلا قليل أو منقطعا نحو قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر إلا من شاء أن يتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى

 الثاني بمعنى غير فيوصف بها وبتاليها جمع منكر أو شبهه ويعرب الإسم الواقع بعدها بإعراب غير نحو{ لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا} فلا يجوز أن تكون هذه الآية للاستثناء لأن آلهة جمع منكر في الإثبات فلا عموم له فلا يصح الاستثناء منه ولأنه يصير المعنى حينئذ لو كان فيهما آلهة ليس فيهم الله لفسدتا وهو باطل باعتبار مفهومه
الثالث أن تكون عاطفة بمنزلة الواو في التشريك ذكره الأخفش والفراء وأبو عبيدة وخرجوا عليه لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم لا يخاف لدي المرسلون إلا من ظلم ثم بدل حسنا بعد سوء أي ولا الذين
            ظلموا ولا من ظلم وتأولهما الجمهور على الاستثناء المنقطع
الرابع بمعنى بل ذكره بعضهم وخرج عليه ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقي إلا تذكرة أي بل تذكرة
 الخامس بمعنى بدل ذكره ابن الصائغ وخرج عليه آلهة إلا الله أي بدل الله أو عوضه وبه يخرج عن الإشكال المذكور في الاستثناء وفي الوصف بإلا من جهة المفهوم
            3003 - وغلط ابن مالك فعد من أقسامها نحو إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله وليست منها بل هي كلمتان إن الشرطية ولا النافية
            فائدة
            3004 - قال الرماني في تفسيره معنى إلا اللازم لها الاختصاص بالشيء دون غيره فإذا قلت جاءني القوم إلا زيدا فقد اختصصت زيدا بأنه لم يجيء وإذا قلت ما جاءني إلا زيد فقد اختصصته بالمجيء وإذا قلت ما جاءني زيد إلا راكبا فقد اختصصته بهذه الحالة دون غيرها من المشيء والعدو ونحوه "

 ( الاتقان في علوم القران - السيوطي - النوع الاربعون - في معرفة الادوات التي يحتاج اليها المفسر )

اذن هناك تقريباً خمسة معاني لاداة ( الا ) .. وليست فقط للاستثناء !

كون المسيح قد جاء لخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة فهذا حدث في بداية ارساليته ضمن خطة وبرنامج محدد معين ..

فهو الشعب الذي اختاره الله وميزه بالشرائع والانبياء استعداداً لمجيئ المسيح الذي سيكون لجميع الامم ..
- فكانت رسالة المسيح في قسمها الاول خاصة لبني اسرائيل ..
مع انه تخللها تبشير لغيرهم ..

كتبشير قرية سوخار للسامريين وخلاص المراة السامرية ( يوحنا اصحاح 4) ..

وشفاء المسيح لعبد قائد المئة الروماني الوثني ! ( متى 5:8-13)

وشفاء ابنة الكنعانية وامتدح ايمانها ! ( متى 21:15-28)

واخيراً ارسالية المسيح بعد قيامته لتلاميذه الى كل اصقاع الارض .*


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> وقال بإيجاز: («*لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ*») متى 15: 24
> فهل صدق يسوع وملاك الرب فى كل هذه التصريحات وكذب متى؟ أم صدق متى وكذب الرب وملاكه؟


 
من هم خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة ??

كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.


***********

أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
12 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. 
13 وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. 
14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي 
15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
16 *وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ.*


********

الامم هي ايضا من خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة ـ التي ضلت عن بيت اسرائيل


----------



## donga (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *لا يا زميل كلامك غير صحيح ..*
> 
> *عبارة " إلا .." لا تعني كما فهمتها حضرتك انه نفى كل ماعدا رسالته لليهود وانه لن يتعداهم !!*
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم لقد استشهدت بمعني ( إلا ) من القرآن الكريم وهذا ضد قوانين المنتدي
وان كنت تريد ان تعرف معني ( إلا ) هنا بالذات فلتعرض التفاسير المسيحية عنها وفي هذا الموضع

ولك جزيل الشكر,,,


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> اخي الكريم لقد استشهدت بمعني ( إلا ) من القرآن الكريم وهذا ضد قوانين المنتدي
> وان كنت تريد ان تعرف معني ( إلا ) هنا بالذات فلتعرض التفاسير المسيحية عنها وفي هذا الموضع
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر,,,


 

الاخ الفاضل 
donga

الاخ الكريم لم يستشهد بآيات من القرآن ، ولكنه استدل من شرح المسلم العربي لمفهومه لكلمة ( الا ) في اللغة العربية .

ارجو عدم التدخل في شئون الاشراف ، فلو كانت الادارة والمشرفين رأوا ان المداخلة بها استشهاد قرآني لقمنا بحذفه على الفور .

يمكنك التعليق على الردود المسيحية التي قدمناها اليك ايضا ، وهو ما لم تفعله ، فهل هذا معناه ان الردود كانت مقنعة بالنسبة لك ام ماذا ؟؟


شكرا لتفهمك .


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (12 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> اخي الكريم لقد استشهدت بمعني ( إلا ) من القرآن الكريم وهذا ضد قوانين المنتدي
> وان كنت تريد ان تعرف معني ( إلا ) هنا بالذات فلتعرض التفاسير المسيحية عنها وفي هذا الموضع
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر,,,



*ما علاقة التفاسير المسيحيه بالاداة العربية "الا" ؟!
والا فوجئت انها ليست اداة استثناء كما كذبت في موضوعك ؟!
انت تستشهد بالانجيل العربي وبكلام عربي وانا وضعت لك شرح معاني هذه الاداة العربيه والتي ايضا وردت بقرانك العربي وكشفنا كذب الادعاء بانها اداة استثناء ؟!

والا تصابون بالذعر حينما نلجمكم بالدليل والحجة ؟!

لا تريد ان نستخدم معاني اللغة العربية والذي قرانك جزء لا يتجزء منها والقواعد العربية مبنيه عليه اذن لا تستشهد بالانجيل العربي يا مسلم وناقشنا من الانجيل اليوناني بلغتة الاصل !*


----------



## donga (12 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> donga
> 
> الاخ الكريم لم يستشهد بآيات من القرآن ، ولكنه استدل من شرح المسلم العربي لمفهومه لكلمة ( الا ) في اللغة العربية .
> ...


شكرا لك علي التوضيح
ولم أقصد التدخل في شئون الاشراف


----------



## donga (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *ما علاقة التفاسير المسيحيه بالاداة العربية "الا" ؟!*
> *والا فوجئت انها ليست اداة استثناء كما كذبت في موضوعك ؟!*
> *انت تستشهد بالانجيل العربي وبكلام عربي وانا وضعت لك شرح معاني هذه الاداة العربيه والتي ايضا وردت بقرانك العربي وكشفنا كذب الادعاء بانها اداة استثناء ؟!*
> 
> ...


 
أقصد ان أداة ( إلا ) هنا ماذا تعني أو ما المقصود بها عندما وردت في هذه الايه
فلتأتي بتفاسير المسيحية لتبين معناها في موضعها هذا
وانا لم أدعي انها اداة استثناء لانها بالفعل أداة استثناء 
ولتعلم انني لم ولن أصاب بالذعر لاني علي حق ان شاء الله ( ولو علي الاقل من وجهة نظري )


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (12 نوفمبر 2009)

> أقصد ان أداة ( إلا ) هنا ماذا تعني أو ما المقصود بها عندما وردت في هذه الايه



*عبارة " إلا .. " وقتية .. مرحلية .. اختصت في خدمته الخاصة لشعبه ..
ولو انتبهت فان هذه العبارة قد قالها المسيح اثناء لقاءه مع المرأة الكنعانية " الاممية " ..
وايضاً كان يريد ان يسمعها بأن الشعب الذي تنتمي اليه هو شعب وثني ساقط من النعمة بعيد عن الخالق وشرعه واخلاقياته ..
وكل ذلك كان ضمن امتحان لايمانها .. فلما اظهرت تواضعها وايمانها , طوبها قائلاً
{ يا امرأة عظيم هو ايمانك } ( متى 28:15).
اعقبه شفاء لابنتها ..!

فعبارة " الا " الاستثنائية , لا تعني نفي ما سوى ذلك !*



> فلتأتي بتفاسير المسيحية لتبين معناها في موضعها هذا



*الاداه "الا" عربية والا بلغارية يا مسلم ؟!

عربيه اليس كذلك يا صاحب اللسان العربي ؟!

اذن حينما ناتي لك بمعناها ناتيك بمعناها من اللغة العربية لغة قرانك يا مسلم ..

ولكن حينما تستشهد بالانجيل اليوناني وقتها يكون لك الحق بالاعتراض على معنى "الا" من اللغة العربيه !*



> وانا لم أدعي انها اداة استثناء لانها بالفعل أداة استثناء



*اداة استثنائية لا تعني نفي ما سوى ذلك يا مسلم ووضعت لك خمس معاني لها فهل تقرأ ما نكتب لك والا لا تقرأ ما لا تستطيع الرد عليه ؟!*



> ولتعلم انني لم ولن أصاب بالذعر لاني علي حق ان شاء الله


*
اه فعلا والدليل واكبر دليل على هذا هو ردودك وموضوعك !*


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> أقصد ان أداة ( إلا ) هنا ماذا تعني أو ما المقصود بها عندما وردت في هذه الايه
> فلتأتي بتفاسير المسيحية لتبين معناها في موضعها هذا
> وانا لم أدعي انها اداة استثناء لانها بالفعل أداة استثناء
> ولتعلم انني لم ولن أصاب بالذعر لاني علي حق ان شاء الله ( ولو علي الاقل من وجهة نظري )


 

الاخ الفاضل donga

الردود المقدمة اليك الان متنوعة بين مناقشة اللغة والفكر .

لقد ناقشنا في اللغة ان ( الا ) لا يمكن اخذها استثنائية على طول الخط ، وقدمنا الامثلة على ذلك .

اذا قلت ان (الا ) تستخدم فقط في الاستثناء ، فهذه القاعدة سوف تجعل القرآن والاسلام يشهد ان هناك آلهة اخرى غير الله . (راجع المداخلة التي اعترضت عليها ) .

و قدمنا ايضا لك التفسير المسيحي لما قاله السيد يسوع المسيح ، وقلنا ان كلامه كان مرحليا لتحقيق النبؤات التي تقول ان المسيح سوف يأتي من اليهود وسوف يرفضه اليهود ، ولكن هذا لا يعني ان ارساليته سوف تكون محصورة وفقط على اليهود ، بدليل انه قال ان له ( خراف آخر ليست من حظيرة اليهود ) ، وشرحنا لك ان الامم بحسب مفهوم الكتاب المقدس هم ايضا ( من الخراف التي ضلت عن بيت اسرائيل ) .

اتمنى ان تكون الردود واضحة الان ، وان تكون فهمت ان ارسالية السيد المسيح كانت الى العالم كله ، والبشارة بالانجيل تشهد ان السيد المسيح كانت له زيارات وجولات خارج المدن اليهودية قام فيها بالكرازة والشفاء واجراء المعجزات لشعوب الامم ، واكبر دليل على محبة المسيح للامم واليهود على حد السواء ، هو حواره مع نيقوديموس ( المعلم اليهودي ) وقال له ( هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ) (يوحنا 3: 16) واظن ان المعنى واضح ، فارسالية المسيح لم تكن لليهود بل (للعالم ) اجمع ، هذه هي محبة الله وارسالية المسيح .

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ألاحظ  التحرييف فى نص السؤآل--  خراف بنى إسرائيل الضاله 0000بدلا من بيت إسرائيل الضاله0 فكلمة بنى اسرائيل  يقصد بها -المهاجم لعقيدتى -ان يوحى بقصور الكلمة على نسل اسرائيل حسب الجسد  ( ألتناسل البيولوجى) حسب ما توحى  له  عقائده00 
والحقيقة ان التسأؤل برمته -مغرضا 0 مبنيا على   المصادرة  على النص الحرفي  والتربص بالمعانى المقصوده فى سياق السرد الروحى والتعليمى للانجيل-  بخلاف ما يتيحوه اتباع هذه العقيده من تفسيرات للتناقضات فى نصوصهم بفلسفتها لما يعرف باسباب النزول  و-الناسخ والمنسوخ  الخ
وذلك سعيا وترويجا لفكرة مسمومه مغرضة مفادها  كون الايمان بالمسيح مقصورا ومفروضا على شعب بنى اسرائيل دون سواه وان من يعتقدونه نبيا هو للعالمين - بحسب ما يسعون  ويروجون 00


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*القصة ببساطة شديده ان المواقع الاسلامية توهم المسلم ان الشبهات الوهمية التي يطرحونها لا يمكن لاي مسيحي في العالم الرد عليها ..
والمسلم ياخذ هذه الشبهه وياتي بها الى هنا وهو يحمل في عقله ذات الفكرة ان المسيحين سوف يعجزون عن الرد ..

انظروا الدليل على كلامي :*



> *  ولتعلم انني لم ولن أصاب بالذعر لاني علي حق ان شاء الله *



*وحينما يجد الرد على الشبهه يصدم ويجن جنونه كما لاحظتم في ردة فعل صاحب الموضوع هنا !
اذن كيف يرد عليها المسيحين المفروض انهم يقفون امامه عاجزين ..
ولا يمكن ان يعترف على انه على خطأ وانه مضحوك عليه من مواقعه الاسلامية لانهم زرعوا في عقله فكرة عجز المسيحين عن الرد على شبهاتهم المبنيه على الجهل بالكتاب المقدس .*


----------



## donga (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *القصة ببساطة شديده ان المواقع الاسلامية توهم المسلم ان الشبهات الوهمية التي يطرحونها لا يمكن لاي مسيحي في العالم الرد عليها ..*
> *والمسلم ياخذ هذه الشبهه وياتي بها الى هنا وهو يحمل في عقله ذات الفكرة ان المسيحين سوف يعجزون عن الرد ..*
> 
> *انظروا الدليل على كلامي :*
> ...


 
يا أخي هدأ من روعك
ولتعلم فطريقتك هذه لم ولن تحرك شعره واحده في رأسي
وهذه شبهه من 8000 شبهه لا يكفي لعرضها 50 منتدي
ولتري طريقة زملائك في ردهم الحضاري اللائق بآداب الحوار
ولتعلم اننا نملك عقل كالذي تملكه ولكن لكل منا طريقته في التفكير ولكل منا الحق في حرية الاعتقاد

وأنا لا أخترع الاسئله ولا آتي بها من وحي خيالي بل لها مرجعيه معروفه
وانت تعرف جيدا ان كل الشبهات سواء المسيحية او الاسلاميه مردود عليها ليس مني ولا منك ولكن من كبار رجالات الدين سواء هنا او هناك
وهذا لا يعني ان فكرة النقاش فكره فاشله بالعكس هي طريقه لتقريب المسافات ووجهات النظر ليس الا
ولو كنا مختلفين في الدين فنحن مشتركين في كثير من الامور اللغه والعرق وووووو الخ

ولي عوده ان شاء الله لاكمال بقية الحوار في صلب الموضوع

واعذرني لو أطلت عليك
ولك كل التحيه علي سعة صدرك


----------



## donga (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى ..يقول المسيح عليه السلام ويصرّح أنه لم يبعث إلا لخراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة.. كما جاء في إنجيل متى ( إصحاح 15/24): ” لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة “.. بل إنه – عليه السلام – أمر تلاميذه ألا يخرجوا في دعوتهم عن مدن إسرائيل.. ففي إنجيل متى – إصحاح: 10/ 5-6 ) ( هؤلاء الاثنى عشر أرسلهم يسوع وأوصاهم قائلاً: إلى طريق أمم لا تمضوا، وإلى مدينة للسامريين لا تدخلوا.. بل اذهبوا بالحري إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة ) ..وفي إنجيل متى: إصحاح:10/ 23) ومتى طردوكم في هذه المدينة.. فاهربوا إلى الأخرى.. فإني الحق أقول لكم لا تكملون مدن إسرائيل حتى يأتي ابن الإنسان ) فهذه أدلة صريحة من أقوال المسيح باقتصار رسالته علي خراف بني اسرائيل

ألا يشكل هذا تعارضا مع الارسالية الثانية ؟
وطالما ان هناك خراف ضاله ( خراف بيت اسرائيل الضاله ) فهل هناك خراف غير ضاله ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> فهذه أدلة صريحة من أقوال المسيح باقتصار رسالته علي خراف بني اسرائيل
> 
> ألا يشكل هذا تعارضا مع الارسالية الثانية ؟
> وطالما ان هناك خراف ضاله ( خراف بيت اسرائيل الضاله ) فهل هناك خراف غير ضاله ؟


 

الاخ الفاضل donga

اعتقد ان سؤالك لازال تكرار لنفس السؤال الاول بصيغة مختلفة وكأننا لم نكتب شيئا ولم تقرأ شيئا ، اتمنى الا تكون ممن يلعبون لعبة تكرار نفس السؤال الذي اجبنا عليه في كل مرة .

قلنا ان الارسالية الاولى ( 12 تلميذ ) كانت للمدن اليهودية لكي يحقق المسيح نبؤة رفضهم له كونه يهوديا ( مولود بالجسد من اليهود ) .

لم تقتصر ارسالية المسيح على اليهود ،وهذا واضح من خدمته وتجواله في كل مدن اليهود والامم على حد السواء ، وتقديم الكرازة والمعجزات والشفاء لكل انسان بغض النظر عن كونه يهوديا او غير ذلك .

الارسالية الاولى تعد خطوة اولى ، مرحلية ، والارسالية الثانية هي الخطوة الثانية ليس هناك تعارض بين الارساليتين ، حيث ان المسيح اعلن منذ البداية انه جاء الى العالم اجمع (يوحنا 3: 16) وحتى منذ ميلاد المسيح هذا الاعلان واضح .

(وكان رجل في اورشليم اسمه سمعان.وهذا الرجل كان بارا تقيا ينتظر تعزية اسرائيل والروح القدس كان عليه. 26 وكان قد أوحي اليه بالروح القدس انه لا يرى الموت قبل ان يرى مسيح الرب. 27 فأتى بالروح الى الهيكل.وعندما دخل بالصبي يسوع ابواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس 28 اخذه على ذراعيه وبارك الله وقال 29 الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام. 30 لان عينيّ قد ابصرتا خلاصك 31 الذي اعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب. 32 نور اعلان للامم ومجدا لشعبك اسرائيل. 33 وكان يوسف وامه يتعجبان مما قيل فيه.)
(لوقا 2: 25 - 32)

اما عن ( خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة ) ، فالكتاب المقدس اعلن ان كل البشرية هي خراف ضالة عن بيت اسرائيل .

(كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا.)
(اشعياء 53: 6)


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*لن اعلق على فقدان العضو donga اعصابه امام حقائق مداخلتي والتي يثبت فيها في كل مداخله له صدقها ..*



> يقول المسيح عليه السلام ويصرّح أنه لم يبعث إلا لخراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة..



*فعلا هذا صحيح واثبتنا لك بالدليل الذي ازعجك .. من لغتك ومن لسانك العربي ان الاداه "الا" لها خمس معاني مختلفه ولكنك تتعمد عدم الفهم والقراءه !*



> “.. بل إنه – عليه السلام – أمر تلاميذه ألا يخرجوا في دعوتهم عن مدن إسرائيل..



*فعلا وهذا ايضا صحيح حيث قال لهم :

{ الى طريق امم لا تمضوا ومدينة للسامريين لا تدخلوا } ..

وقد قالها في اول ارسالية يرسلهم بها .. وكانت عبارة عن دورة تدريبية والسبب يرجع الى ان تبشير السامريين حينها صعباً عليهم في البداية .. كونهم يهوداً ..
واليهود والسامريين لا يتعاملون مع بعضهم البعض ( راجع يوحنا 9:4) 
حتى ان المسيح قد صادف احدى المرات مدينة للسامريين قد اغلقت بابها في وجهه .. لانه كان متجهاً نحو اسرائيل ..( لوقا 53:9)

فالمسألة لم تكن بالامر الهين في البداية ..
بينما الامر في غاية السهولة في الذهاب الى اليهود ..
اذ هم بني جنسهم وقومهم .. واليهود كانوا هم شعب الله المختار صاحب الشرائع والانبياء ..
والذين قال فيهم الرسول بولس :

{ اخوتي وانسبائي حسب الجسد الذين هم اسرائيليون ولهم التبني والمجد والعهود والاشتراع والعبادة والمواعيد , ولهم الاباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد .. } ( رومية 3:9-5).

وهم الذين كانت عندهم النبوات عن مجيئ المسيح واوصافه والرموز التي تشير اليه ..
ولكن بعد ان تغيرت الظروف .. وتبدلت افكار التلاميذ تدريجياً لفترة تدربهم المتواصلة مع المسيح .. بدأ المسيح يعلمهم كيف يبشروا للجميع ..

وقد فتح هو الباب اولاً امامهم بقدوته الصالحة .. اذ دعا السامرية وخلصها .. وذهب الى مدينتها وخلص قومها جميعاً ..

وقال لتلاميذه عنهم :
{ ارفعوا عيونكم وانظروا الحقول , انها قد ابيضت للحصاد .. انا ارسلتكم لتحصدوا ما لم تتعبوا فيه } ( يوحنا 35:4و 38).

وكانت وصيته الاخيرة لتلاميذه بأن يبشروا السامرة لا بل كل الارض ..

{ ولكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم . وحينئذ تكونون لي شهوداً في اورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى اقصى الارض } ( اعمال 8:1).

وعبارة " اقصى الارض " في كلام المسيح تعني العالم كله .. لان رسالته عالمية ..

وقوله المبارك الصريح :

{ اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم , وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس . وعلموهم جميع ما اوصيتكم به } ( متى 19:28و20).

اذاً فقد وجههم اخيراً الى الامم كلها وهي المرحلة النهائية .

فكلمة " الأمم " لا تعني اليهود المنتشرين في الارض .. انما تعني غيرهم من الامم الوثنية ..

فاذن امامنا نص مقيد هو ( متى 19:28) .. نحكم به على النص المطلق وهو كلام السيد للكنعانية ..


ففي البداية كان الذهاب الى الامم مهمة صعبة وشاقة جداً على التلاميذ المبتدئين ..
فلم يكن من الداعي لان يبدأهم بمهمة صعبة من البداية تجعلهم يفشلون ويحبطون ..
اذن عبارة " الى طريق امم لا تمضوا " .. كانت مهمة اولية ووصية مرحلية لفترة زمنية محددة ..

الى حين ان يمهد لهم المسيح الطريق بنفسه من جهة ..

وهو القائل للاثني عشر :

{ ولي خراف اخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي ان اتي بتلك ايضاً فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد } ( يوحنا 16:10).

والى ان ينالوا الروح القدس من جهة ثانية .. 

وهكذا حدث .. اذ دخل الناس في دين المسيح افواجاً من المشارق والمغارب ومن اقاصي الارض ..

كما سبق وتنبأ له المجد عن ذلك .. بقوله الكريم :

{ واقول لكم ان كثيرين سياتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب في ملكوت السموات . واما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون الى الظلمة الخارجية } ( متى 11:18و12).

وقد تمت ترجمة الانجيل في يومنا هذا الى اكثر من 2400 لغة ولهجة حول العالم .. المعروفة منها والمجهولة .*



> *فهذه أدلة صريحة من أقوال المسيح باقتصار رسالته علي خراف بني اسرائيل*



:big62:​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*ثوانى يا كرام

ممكن اسال سؤال للأخ الفاضل المسلم ؟؟

هاقول له

ما الفرق بين

لم ارسل الا لخراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة 

وبين

لن ارسل الا لخراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة

وبين 

لا ارسل الا لخراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل تقدر تقول لى اين كرز المسيح لغير اليهود ؟

ملحوظة : هذا السؤال فعلا هو سؤال كوبى بيست
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 نوفمبر 2009)

إلى الاخ -المهاجم لعقيدتى وإيمانى المسيحى بعصمة الانجيل كلمة الحق
نقرأء معا من الانجيل بحسب ما سجل معلمنا مرقس الانجيلى الاصحاح الرابع عشر 
فى قصة المراءه ساكبة الطيب
3- وفيما هو فى بيت عنيا فى بيت سمعان الابرص وهو متكئ جأءت إمراءه معها قارورة طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن فكسرت القارورة وسكبته على رأسه0000 إلخ إلى قوله تعالى وتبارك
فى الايه التاسعة من الاصحاح الرابع عشر من الانجيل بحسب ما سجله معلمنا مارمرقس 
_*الحق الحق أقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل فى كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا*_ لها)) إنتهى الاقتباس
لماذا تأخذ أيه واحده وتقطعها من سياقها وتتشبث بطريقه حرفيه لفهما دون ما يليها--------علما بأنه تلتها الايه التى ذكرتها أنا لك فى ترتيب احداث الانجيل
سؤال موجهه لمن يفكر بموضوعيه وحيادية هل الاتجاه للكرازة الى البشريه بأكملها كان فكرا غريبا فجائيا طرأء على المسيح فجأءه 00؟؟؟؟
لمن قالت النبوة فى أشعياء الاصحاح 42 والايه من الايه واحد وحتى الايه 8
أجعلك عهدا للشعب ونورا للامم لتفتح عيون العمى لتخرج المأسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين فى الظلمة-انتهى الاقتباس لمن او فيمن قيلت هذه النبوه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال أخر -إذا كانت اليهودية ديانة عنصرية قومية عرقية فقط محصورة فى أنسال بنى أسرآءيل
فكيف نفهم ماورد فى المزمور رقم 66 على سبيل المثال والايه رقم8 القائله 
*باركوا إلهنا يا أيها الشعوب و سمعوا -بتشديد السين والميم وتضعيفها صوت تسبيحه الجاعل أنفسنا فى الحياه ولم يسلم أرجلنا إلى الزلل لانك جربتنا يا الله 0محصتنا كمحص الفضة 0 أدخلتنا إلى الشبكة000أدخلتنا فى الماء والنار وأخرجتنا الى الخصب 0*
_*13-أدخل الى بيتك بمحرقات وأؤفيك نذورى *_إلى آخر المزمور
وفى المزمور التالى له مباشرة وهو المزمور رقم السابع والسبعين تكررت عبارة( يحمدك الشعوب يا الله يحمدك الشعوب كلهم 
هذه كلها قيض من فيض مجرد أمثله من أكثر من 8000 مثال يؤكد على أن المسيح هو لكل البشرية
نورا تجلى للامم ومجدا لشعبه اسرائيل
وهو مشتهى الامم الذى تنبأء عنه النبي فى العهد القديم


----------



## الروح النارى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> («*لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ*»)


22 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ: «ارْحَمْنِي يَا سَيِّدُ يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ. ابْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدّاً». 
23 فَلَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «اصْرِفْهَا لأَنَّهَا تَصِيحُ وَرَاءَنَا!» 
24 فَأَجَابَ: «لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ». 
25 فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعِنِّي!» 
26 فَأَجَابَ: «لَيْسَ حَسَناً أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَبِ». 
27 فَقَالَتْ: «نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. وَالْكِلاَبُ أَيْضاً تَأْكُلُ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ الَّذِي يَسْقُطُ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ أَرْبَابِهَا». 
28 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ». فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ
بالرجوع إلى المناسبة التى قيلت فيها الآية فى أعلاه أمرأة كنعانية أى أميمة أتت إليه طالبه شفاء أبنتها 
اولاً- لم يجاوبها السيد بشىء فكانت المرأة تصرخ أى تلح علية أن يتعطف على أبنتها
ثانياً - أجابها السيد بتلك العبارة لكى يختبر أيمانها وأن أرساليته موجهه أولاً لشعب أسرائيل لأن عندهم النبوات الخاصة به والله سبحانه تعالى كان قد أفرز الشعب الأسرائيلى عن باقى الأمم ورجاساتهم ليهيأهم للأيمان بمجيئه وخلاصهم «لَيْسَ حَسَناً أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَبِ». 
ثالثاً - السيد المسيح أذا كانت دعوته لليهود فقط لماذا شفى أبنه الكنعانيه ؟ نجد الأجابه من 28 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ». فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَة
وأخيراً - أن أرسالية السيد المسيح تعطينا الأسلوب العملى فى الكرازة وهى عمل الكارز أولاً داخل بيته و المحيطين حوله لأنهم الأحق فى البشارة
ثم الأنتقال بعد ذلك إلى الآخرين 
وبذلك المنهج كانت دعوة نبى الأسلام
أرجو من الله سبحانه وتعالى أكون أجبت سؤالك بدون أطالة فى الكلام


----------



## donga (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الروح النارى قال:


> 22 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ: «ارْحَمْنِي يَا سَيِّدُ يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ. ابْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدّاً».
> 23 فَلَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «اصْرِفْهَا لأَنَّهَا تَصِيحُ وَرَاءَنَا!»
> 24 فَأَجَابَ: «لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ».
> 25 فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعِنِّي!»
> ...


 
لا يوجد اي علاقه بين هذا وذاك
فهذه امرأة تستنجد به ليشفي أبنتها ( بإذن الله )


----------



## donga (15 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *ثوانى يا كرام*​
> 
> *ممكن اسال سؤال للأخ الفاضل المسلم ؟؟*​
> *هاقول له*​
> ...


 
(لا) و (لن) لنفي الاستقبال
و(لم)  نفي ماضٍ وانفرد


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> (لا) و (لن) لنفي الاستقبال
> و(لم)  نفي ماضٍ وانفرد




*شكرا على انصافك فى الرد وبهذا تنتهى شبهتك تماما

لان فعلا المسيح ارسل فى اليهود فى البداية ولليهود فى البداية ولم يرسل لغيرهم فى البداية ولكنه لم يقل لن ارسل  او لا ارسل

فالنفى هنا للماضى فقط
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> لا يوجد اي علاقه بين هذا وذاك
> فهذه امرأة تستنجد به ليشفي أبنتها ( بإذن الله )


 
يا استاذي الفاضل 
هذه المرأة كنعانية ( اي غير يهودية ) 
وكانت في مدينة غير يهودية ذهب اليها السيد يسوع المسيح للكرازة وعمل المعجزات .

فكيف تقول انه لا علاقة بها في موضوعنا ؟؟؟

انها احد الادلة والاثباتات التي تقول ان ارسالية السيد المسيح كانت عالمية ولم تكن لليهود فقط .

اكرر ، هذا مثال واحد فقط ، والكتاب المقدس مليء بالامثلة المشابهة لشفاء ابن قائد المائة الروماني ، والعشرة البرص الذي رجع احدهم لتقديم السجود والشكر ، ولا يسع المجال هنا لذكر احصاء لكل من كرز لهم وشفاهم المسيح من غير اليهود .

سلام الله معك


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> لا يوجد اي علاقه بين هذا وذاك
> فهذه امرأة تستنجد به ليشفي أبنتها ( بإذن الله )




*سامحنى لجلهلك باليهودية ونظرتها للأمم والأممين وكيف كانت تتعامل معهم

اليهود يعتبرون كل الامم نجسون ولا يحق التعامل معهم ولا مخالطتهم ولذلك فان اليهودية ليست ديانة تبشيرية بمعنى انها لا تدعوا الغير الى اليهودية 

وهنا المسيح أخر الرد على المرأه حتى اظهرت امامه ايمانها وفى الأخير شفاها وقارن ايمانها بإيمان اليهود

هذا اولا 

اما ثانيا 

من اين اتيت بكلمة " ( بإذن الله ) " من الآيات ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## الروح النارى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

]





donga قال:


> لا يوجد اي علاقه بين هذا وذاك
> فهذه امرأة تستنجد به ليشفي أبنتها ( بإذن الله )


 
أخى dango 
السلام لك ... لك الحق فى سؤالك ... لم أجد رد صريح عن سؤالك من بين الردود السابقه وأنا معك فى هذا .

سامحنى أذا قلت لك أن جانبك الخطأ فى عرض السؤال والسؤال مركب لذا لم تجد رد صريح مباشر وهذة هى أسئلتك كمايلى :

السؤال الأول أرسالية المسيح هل كانت لليهود (أسرائيل ) فقط ؟ 
قد أخطأت فيما أقتبست فكان أقتباس يدعم أن أرسالية المسيح لخراف أسرائيل الضاله فقط .
ولم تأخذ النبوات لقبول الأمم الأخرى الأيمان بأرسالية المسيح ومعرفة الله سبحانه وتعالى ويمكن مراجعة تسبحة سمعان الشيخ فى أنجيل لوقا الأصحاح الثانى " 25-32 " وهذا جزء منها " الآن يا سيدى تطلق عبدك بسلام حسب قولك لأن عينى أبصرتا خلاصك الذى أعددته أمام جميع الشعوب* نوراً تجلى للأمم* ومجدأ لشعبك أسرائيل "
معنى هذا أن أرسالية المسيح موجهه لجميع الشعوب و الأمم 
وللعلم بشارة المسيح بين شعب أسرائيل كانت مدتها 3 سنوات و 3 شهور وكانت بشارته بين شعب أسرائيل فقط وبالرغم هذا ذاع صيته بين الأمم و الشعوب وسبق ان تحدث عن المرأة الكنعانيه وكيف شفى السيد المسيح أبنتها أى قبوله للأمم وقوله " لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف أسرائيل الضاله " المقصود بقوله أن ساعة قبول الأمم الأيمان لم تحن بعد ينبغى التبشير بين شعب أسرائيل أولاً ثم ياتى الدور لشعب الأممى بعد رفض اليهود له 
فى أنجيل يوحنا يعلن السيد المسيح قبول الأمم مستخدماً نفس التعبير خراف وذلك فى الأصحاح العاشر " 14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي 
15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
16 وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُون ُرَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ " .

السؤال الثانى أرسالية التلاميذ لليهود أم لجميع الأمم ؟
لنا لقاء أخر أن شاء الله للرد على هذا السؤال


----------



## الروح النارى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الروح النارى قال:


> السؤال الثانى أرسالية التلاميذ لليهود أم لجميع الأمم ؟
> لنا لقاء أخر أن شاء الله للرد على هذا السؤال


والآن نتابع ....

من الأجابة السابقة نؤكد أن أرسالية السيد المسيح للعالم كله وكثير من الآيات فى الأنجيل تشير لذلك وأقتبس الأخوة منها ولداعى للتكرار وبذلك تمت الأجابه على الشق الثانى من محور الموضوع " والله لم يرسله هو نفسه إلا إلى خراف بيت أسرائيل الضاله ؟ " 
ونعود إلى أرساليه التلاميذ .... كم أرساليه تم ذكرها فى الأنجيل ولمن ؟

الأرساليه الأولى : من أنجيل متى الأصحاح العاشر " هَؤُلاَءِ الاِثْنَا عَشَرَ أَرْسَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَأَوْصَاهُمْ قَائِلاً: «إِلَى طَرِيقِ أُمَمٍ لاَ تَمْضُوا وَإِلَى مَدِينَةٍ لِلسَّامِرِيِّينَ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا. 
6 بَلِ اذْهَبُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ. "
قد حدد السيد المسيح معالم هذه الأرساليه والمنهج الكرازى فيها لتدريب التلاميذ على أسلوب التبشير وكان محور التبشير بيت أسرائيل فقط الذين عندهم النبوات وفى أنتظار مجىء المخلص

الأرسالية الثانية : من أنجيل لوقا الصحاح العاشر " 1 وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضاً وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَأْتِيَ. "

أرساليه سبعين رسول لتهيأ الطريق أمامه وكانت موجه للشعب اليهودى تأكيداً لهم أنه هو المخلص وقد أرسل لهم 
الأرسالية الأولى و الثانيه تمت قبل رفض اليهود له وصلبهم أياه على الصليب 
وبذلك أعلن السيد لهم أن الأيمان به سوف ينقل للأمم و قد سبق بشرهم التلاميذ مرتيين .

الأرسالية الثالثة : من أنجيل مرقس الأصحاح السادس عشر " 15 وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. 
16 مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. "

لقد كانت تلك الأرسالية الأخيرة بعد رفض اليهود له وصلبه وقيامته من بين الأموات أنها أرسالية للخليقه كلها لافرق بين عبد وحر يونانى أو يهودى أو ..... 
لقد جاء السيد المسيح للخليقه كلها داعياً أياه الأيمان به " *مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ "*


----------

